# red fox gray fox and coyote question



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

do they all live together because i have herd they dont but this morning while checking my fox traps i noticed a set of large coyote looking traps so i was just wondering?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I am no expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I can tell you that I have seen red and grey fox and coyotes all on the same 25 acres in the last 5 yrs. I have also found a red fox dead in our woods that appeared to have been killed by coyotes.
I have been told its not uncommon for fox and yotes to travel the same areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Almost positive I got grays and yotes traveling within feet of each other on the same nights where I am trapping.

However, as Smokunngun and Pse' can now attest to, this may be due to some "Dr. Doolittle phenominon" which has brought the animal kingdom together to laugh at my initial trap sets.:yikes:


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Coyotes hate fox and will kill them any chance that they can catch one. If your seeing tracks togather the coyotes may be following the fox tracks or they could be traveling the same areas but ill bet its not at the same times.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

They are hunting for the same foods, so they will go through the same areas.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

I know I see fox and yote tracks in the same places alot. It looks to me like alot of the time the yotes are hunting or at least following the fox.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Almost positive I got grays and yotes traveling within feet of each other on the same nights where I am trapping.
> 
> However, as Smokunngun and Pse' can now attest to, this may be due to some "Dr. Doolittle phenominon" which has brought the animal kingdom together to laugh at my initial trap sets.:yikes:


Dennis,

They weren't that bad, they just needed a little more guiding and a little less backing. It just takes a little time and A LOT of patients to get the hang of it. After a few days of empty traps you get a little disappointed but stick it out and it wont be long you'll catch a opossum. :lol: 

Trust me they are always willing to mess up your favorite set. My dad and John tell me all the time how bad it is. Dont get me wrong, Im so bad at trapping I cant even catch a opossum.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------

